# K2 Photokinetic goggles rant and rave



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Photokinetic or photoantic?

I didn't see any photokinetic goggles on the k2 website.


----------



## Neversummer85 (Oct 21, 2015)

I didn't either. I got these in a store on sale. Maybe a discontinued model but they don't seem that much different from the photoantic just full frame rather than semi-frame. Either way I was the most impressed with the comfort and optics.


----------

